# Dammit Primrose!



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh how I hate precocious udders/maiden milkers. This is my little 6 mth old girl.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness! A 6 mo old?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't know anything, but six months old! wow


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Last year one of my Nubians did this. I milked her out, infused both side with Tomorrow (one whole tube per side) and it went away. From what I have read if they go uneven it is an indication of staph mastitis. I think the maiden udders are the worst for getting that way since they aren't attended to every day like the ones that are actually in milk.

On a side note, when I saw the title I thought "Oh no! Someone else named a goat Primrose!" lol I have a little Alpine doeling from this year named Primrose. Her aunt from this year is named Katniss.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

ptgoats ever precocious udder I have seen has been uneven. According to everyone I have asked it is normal for a maiden milker udder to be uneven and has no bearing on whether the udder will be uneven or not at freshening. Never heard of anyone talking about staph mastitis though I know of some that got too tight and got mastitis. I am not milking her as it is still soft and not hot or tight.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow....she's 6 months old?  Was it a mistake?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

no.nygoatmom shes not pregnant. its a precocious udder also called a maiden milker, can pop up in doe kids from high milking lines.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Is it a bad thing? Or does it just mean she risks mastitis? I don't know much about dairy/udders


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

keren said:


> no.nygoatmom shes not pregnant. its a precocious udder also called a maiden milker, can pop up in doe kids from high milking lines.


Oh wow! That scared me....LOL...


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Its actually a very good thing when a doe comes in with a precocious udder. Means she will be a heavy milker. Even some bucks from very heavy milk lines will make udders.

I've just always heard that it can indicate staph, so not sure if that is positive or not. I had two that had a precocious udder last year. Both started out even then got uneven so I milked them out and infused and it went away. Only one has freshened as the other was sold and aborted her kids, the one that has freshened makes a little more milk on one side, but I can't say if that has anything to do with her being precocious earlier in the year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, at 6 months old


----------

